# ESCÁNDALO DE SEXO Y ALCOHOL EN LIMA



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El adjunto civil de la Embajada de Ecuador en Perú, Santiago Cadena, confirmó el grave escándalo que raya en lo inmoral, sexual y delictivo, protagonizado por cinco diputados ecuatorianos que llegaron a nuestro país días atrás a negociar el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC).
Cadena, quien dijo que ya inició el proceso de investigación del caso, detalló que el pasado 18 de abril llegó una delegación parlamentaria al Hotel Plaza del Bosque, en Lima, para participar en la novena ronda de negociaciones del TLC, y en la madrugada del 19 de abril el gerente de recursos humanos del alojamiento lo llamó para pedir la presencia del personal de la embajada debido al escándalo propiciado por los políticos. 
El diplomático acudió al hotel y fue conducido a la habitación 702, en donde estaba alojado el diputado Franklin San Martín, encontrando en la parte exterior manchas de sangre en las paredes, lámparas por el suelo y al jefe de botones del hotel con la mano fracturada tras ser agredido por los legisladores. 

Los hechos
Según relata el diario El Comercio de Quito, en la madrugada del 19 de abril, los diputados María Augusta Rivas, Iván Vásquez, Franklin San Martín, Jacobo San Miguel y Mesías Mora llegaron al hotel con signos de ebriedad y solicitaron el envío de varias botellas de licor a la habitación 702 del diputado San Martín, donde se desató el escándalo, por lo que el jefe de seguridad del hotel tuvo que presentarse hasta en tres ocasiones. 

Los incidentes siguieron, por lo que el jefe de seguridad procedió a abrir la habitación 702, sorprendiendo a la diputada Rivas y a San Martín en pleno ACTO SEXUAL delante de los demás legisladores. 
La diputada salió de la habitación totalmente descontrolada, acusando a gritos a los legisladores de que habían querido violarla, provocando destrozos en las paredes, lámparas y otros objetos del hotel. Para calmarla, el personal médico del hotel tuvo que inyectarle un sedante.

Investigación Congresal
El presidente del Congreso de Ecuador, Wilfredo Lucero, anunció que se investigará exhaustivamente el presunto escándalo sexual y de violencia protagonizado por un grupo de parlamentarios de ese país en un hotel de Lima el pasado 19 de abril. Lucero lamentó el incidente y dijo que el comportamiento honorable de un legislador no sólo debe limitarse al recinto legislativo, sino en todos los ámbitos, más aún si se trata de una delegación enviada al extranjero. La denuncia se ha convertido en un verdadero escándalo en Ecuador y no se descarta que se apliquen sanciones severas contra este grupo de parlamentarios quienes niegan haber estado involucrados en los hechos.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

JAJA los agarraron en pleno ... :cucumber: :drunk: :carrot: :carrot: :banana2: :banana2: 

Ahora que paguen los destrozos que hicieron el cuarto.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que cochinos. Les deberia dar verguenza hacer eso y mas aun cuando viajan a otro pais como representantes de el. :no: Pero se aplicaran sancioneees...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que cagones, vienen aca para hacer sus cochinadas...


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Sodoma & Gomorra!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan hay una noticia que he leido hoy, acerca de la inauguracion de la nueva plaza de armas de chimbote, alguien que tenga esta informacion, porfavor la ponga.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jajajaja que mañosos. En serio deben de sancionarlos, como un diputado va a hacer esto, mas aún si está representando a su país en el extranjero, hasta las webas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye pero nuestro congresistas no se quedan atras eh!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si pues nuestros congresistas tampoco son lo mejor, pero al menos nunca se les ha visto en situaciones tan extremas como esas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oe, y ese congresista que violo a una chibola, y los congresistas que aparecieron en los vladivideos recibiendo coimas, para mi, eso me da mas asco que esa seudoorgia.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Verdad no? ese viejo verde CSM ya ni me quiero acordar.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los que estan en el congreso, la mayoria son unas bestias, algunos ni siquieran saben hablar, creo que deben poner mas restricciones a los que quieran postular a una curul, no solo basta con ser peruano y mayor de 30 años si no me equivoco, si no que deben ser profesionales, capaces y responsables.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye filter, una mas y llegas a mil posts en menos de un mes, gracias por tus aportes.


----------

